# unconfident: fear to do something stupid



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

hello,

since DR, i am so unconfident.

for example, i am afraid to go to the toilet.
i always doubt that i am at the right place, that i am really in a bathroom. 
i have the FEAR that one day i will be so lost in thoughts, that i will pee in public 
must always affirm myself that i am at the right place. 
must hold on something or distract myself.

or i am afraid that somebody will watch me while i enter my passwords into a form and then log on my accounts. 
i fear that i drink something which is not drinkable, that i send SMS to a false number, that i tell anybody things he must not know, that i press the accelerator instead of the brake....................

all in all i fear that i do something stupid. 
what the hell can i do against this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

FoXS said:


> hello,
> 
> since DR, i am so unconfident.
> 
> ...


What is with you and toilets.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

that was only en example.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

FoXS said:


> that was only en example.


I don't believe you. Your posts have included toilets more than 5 times. And you told me in the chatroom that you worked at a toilet factory. Call me paranoid but I think your were mocking my 'Different' post.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

what...dude..come one. I don't know know what advice to give you but at least I believe you.


----------



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)

FoXS said:


> hello,
> 
> since DR, i am so unconfident.
> 
> ...


why are you people being mean?! ugh anyways lol its soo funny that u mentioned the toilet things cause i swear i think that same exact thing sometimes. like ill be using the restroom && ill think to myself omg what if im just imagining im in the bathroom and im really somewhere else loll so funny but that has crossed my mind a few times.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

lol i do it too. i'll be taking a pee and freak out that i'm really wetting the bed


----------



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> lol i do it too. i'll be taking a pee and freak out that i'm really wetting the bed


lol so funny. i wonder why we think this way. maybe cause im so afraid of doing something embarrassing like that haha


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

FoXS said:


> hello,
> 
> since DR, i am so unconfident.
> 
> ...


I can so relate to everything you are saying, and I chuckled to myself when reading this because this is exactly how I also feel. This is at the bottom of my paranoia.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> lol i do it too. i'll be taking a pee and freak out that i'm really wetting the bed


I have had a similar fear as well! lol!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

jessykah714 said:


> lol so funny. i wonder why we think this way. maybe cause im so afraid of doing something embarrassing like that haha


For me I fear that I'm dreaming and am about to wake up


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

It must be a girl thing. I don't understand this peeing paranoia!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

codeblue213 said:


> It must be a girl thing.


hahaha


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> you told me in the chatroom that you worked at a toilet factory


must have been drunk ^^


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't have paranoia like that. The only funny example of non paranoia I can give was before dp but it does involve bodily functions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> hahaha


Yeah girlfriend. What is with you and your pee paranoia? Hey, want to go get our hair done and manicures later?


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> hahaha










I think a name change is in order. Perhaps Kayla? lmao jk


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

jessykah714 said:


> ill think to myself omg what if im just imagining im in the bathroom and im really somewhere else


its same for me. but i don't find it funny.


----------

